# Ryobu-Kai / Jinmukai



## vysokij (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

My name is Howard High. I started martial arts training in about 1965. I train mainly in Karate and Kenjutsu, though I also have a Dan ranking in Yoshinkan Aikido. I am a member of Japan Karate-Do Ryobu-Kai and Jinmukai International. You can find out more about these organizations here:
Japan Karate-Do Ryobu-Kai: http://jkr.com/
Jinmukai International: http://jinmukai.com/

Creating websites is one of my hobbies. 

Howard High


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 24, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 4, 2006)

welcome


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT, sir.


----------



## Changhfy (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT Howard,

Its great to meet you.




take care,
Chang


----------



## MJS (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 11, 2006)

Howdy, Howard and Welcome to MT!


----------



## matt.m (Dec 11, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------

